# betta for sale



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi guys.. I just can't keep him anymore coz we are moving to a new place. I just bought him 2 weeks ago from aquabid. He loves blood worms and agressive. He is a white half moon Opaque male from thailand. he is 4 months old. I'm selling him for $30 or best offer. 

here's some pix:


----------



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

here are more pics:


----------



## KristinM (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow! If you could ship him half way around the world to South Africa I would take him! He is gorgeous!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I might consider


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

How much is shipping?


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

wow! gorgeous! I wish I lived closer.


----------



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

1fish2fish said:


> How much is shipping?


I haven't weighed it yet. not sure how much it would cost and I lived in las vegas. If you want to ship the fish out there I would prefer express shipping. that would cost a little extra. I still need to go to usps to check it out.


----------



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

^ thank you for the compliments


----------



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

@1fish2fish

what is your zipcode?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I will send you a PM. Not sure I want to pay express shipping one just one fish though. I'll need to think about it$


----------



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

1fish2fish said:


> I will send you a PM. Not sure I want to pay express shipping one just one fish though. I'll need to think about it$


ok, just pm me anytime.


----------



## Tanni (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow, he's a beautiful one. It's a shame that you could only spend a couple weeks with him before you had to sell him. I would purchase him, but I can't do shipping or anything at the moment and I don't have enough room for another fish. Good luck to everyone who's interested! :-D


----------



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

Tanni said:


> Wow, he's a beautiful one. It's a shame that you could only spend a couple weeks with him before you had to sell him. I would purchase him, but I can't do shipping or anything at the moment and I don't have enough room for another fish. Good luck to everyone who's interested! :-D


I know.. hopefully he will get a nice new home soon. :-(


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Maybe someone can hold him for you and when your settled into your new place they could send him to you. I could do it for you if you want, although I've never shipped fish before.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I might take your fish off your hands! But I might not... I have no room O.O


----------



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

Lol.


----------



## KristinM (Jun 7, 2011)

Come on! there is ALWAYS room for one more  ha ha! especially one as pretty as this!


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

He is so lovely! I've always wanted a white HM. What's the current status on his availability?


----------



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

puppyrjjkm said:


> He is so lovely! I've always wanted a white HM. What's the current status on his availability?


he is really pretty especially when his fins hits the light it shines. there are some inquiries but they're not buying. so if you want it, i can sell it to you.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

I would love to, except $30 is more than I'm looking to spend ATM especially with shipping. Even though being in Montana I'm probably the closest! haha


----------

